
WatchOS: Firmly pressing a button in Calculator causes buttons to become stuck - OkGoDoIt
https://developer.apple.com/documentation/watchos_release_notes/watchos_6_beta_2_release_notes?changes=l_5&preferredLanguage=occ#3318153
======
OkGoDoIt
In latest Apple Watch beta: "Firmly pressing a button in Calculator might
cause buttons to become stuck. (50738294) Workaround: Tap any button."

Like a good old-fashioned real calculator :-P Is this an Apple Easter egg?

